# Fun with Birch Ply



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

I really feel like this is one of the best materials for slingshot makin' out there. It's tough and lightweight. It glues, cuts, and sands very well. It's pretty cheap and easy to find locally. And if you work the curves just right, It can be quite appealing. I got this piece of 6" x 24" x 1/2" from my local hardware store for about $5 on a Friday and was shootin' by Sunday evening. Sanded to 320 grit with no finish.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Yep, I've made a bunch of shooters similar to that one out of Baltic birch just because it's so fun and easy.
That's a winner!


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

really is a beauty man. so simple, looks like those photos of the desert canyons in the sunlight.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice one Shane. Birch ply really is the shiz.


----------



## BROOKS (May 22, 2014)

I like it too, Your slingshot and birch ply! I think of it as "natural" spectraply. It can be really pretty with nice curves. And a heck of a lot cheaper than spectraply!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That design is fantastic, and so is your workmanship. :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I like birch also. I use Old English Scratch Cover to stain the wood. It gives it a nice color and buffs up well


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Excellent shooter!!! Are you going to finish it with oil?

The thing I love of ply, is the way that the lines of the layers flow with the curves.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

She's real pretty man, nice work...


----------



## Vly62 (Feb 21, 2015)

Nice work. Really gives me hope that I will be able to make my own eventually. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Dang Shane this is an awesome shooter bud. Greeeeeaat shape and finish. I love the lines that plywoods make when shaped and curves. Really nice bud I love it for sure


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

BROOKS said:


> I like it too, Your slingshot and birch ply! I think of it as "natural" spectraply. It can be really pretty with nice curves. And a heck of a lot cheaper than spectraply!


Safer, too. The grain in spectraply all runs the same direction.


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Beautiful from all angles!!!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

TSM~ nice looking shooter~AKAOldmiser


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

Very nicely made!

Love the ergonomic shape!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

That's a real beauty for only 5 bones!!!!


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

I don't always love birch ply, but in skilled hands.. Looks awesome man.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Great job on that man!


----------



## Bali-Flipper32 (Aug 13, 2014)

Good looking shooter. That looks like it would be really comfortable in the hand

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Very nice frame


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Great job!


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Wow...this kinda blew up over the weekend. Thanks very much for all the kindness! I'm gonna leave this all natural and just let it wear with age. :thumbsup:


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## Hermit (Feb 7, 2014)

Beautiful! I like your design. Be proud of your craftsmanship...

Rich


----------

